# lowrance elite 4



## twopugsforme (Jun 21, 2012)

Just installed the elite 4 on my boat. Havent had it on the lake yet. Is this thing user friendly. I will be fishing erie the first week of August, staying on South bass. So to keep things simple, after i launch from SBI. , and say head toward Niagara reef, what screen/ setting should i use, or how will i know i am approaching the general area i want to be in. I just would like to have a better understanding so my days there will be fishing and not trying to figure this thing out. Really bought it to try to find certain locations , and then find my way back. Any feedback, suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

i bought a eleet4 this spring. i have a small boat. very dependable. the one thing u dont want to do is hit the plus and minus button at the same time. it goes into man overboard with gps cords. and u have to go back to default if u dont' know how to get it out. very dependable. it marks ur trail, very useful for trolling. for a small boat its great, just mount it close, cause the screen is smaller. great price for a color unit..


----------

